# ALPINE PXEH650 software download?



## X Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys. I have the software disc but my newest computer (HP Slate) doesn't have a CD drive. Is there anywhere to download this software from?


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

No DVD drive either???


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

USB CD drives are cheap. And occasionally useful, too.


----------



## X Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

DS-21 said:


> USB CD drives are cheap. And occasionally useful, too.


Im about to order one but Id like to mess with the stereo today.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Unless you are running Windows XP the software is not going to run on your machine anyway. 
See here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-letter-alpine-its-crap-imprint-software.html


----------



## GraemeDench (Sep 5, 2009)

Gotta say I run it on windows 7 on my macbookpro with bootcamp, no problems in any way shape or form except for the software not being great to start with, but everything works thats ment to.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

GraemeDench said:


> Gotta say I run it on windows 7 on my macbookpro with bootcamp, no problems in any way shape or form except for the software not being great to start with, but everything works thats ment to.


Hmmm, me and a friend have tried it on 3 different Windows 7 PCs with no luck.  Possibly user error on our end?


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Ive tried it on 2 computers with Vista and 3 with Windows 7. I only got it to work on XP.


----------



## GraemeDench (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll check what settings I have on it tonight when I'm in from work


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

torrents are your friend:laugh: ALPINE IMPRINT Software v2.10 CD-ROM Torrent - btjunkie


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

p.s. - run the executable file in windows xp sp2 compatibility by right clicking on the file and choosing properties. This will likely get it to run on win7.


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

reker13 said:


> torrents are your friend:laugh: ALPINE IMPRINT Software v2.10 CD-ROM Torrent - btjunkie


That's the CD that comes with the PXA-H100. The PXE-H650 is different. I need it too. I bought one on craigslist and it didn't come with the IR cable, mic, or CD. The cable and mic are easy enough to get on pac-parts, but I've had no luck finding the CD.


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody have one?


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I misplaced the CD, and pacparts says refer to Alpine, and Alpine sends me back to pacparts. Where can I get a copy of it?


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

82801BA said:


> I misplaced the CD, and pacparts says refer to Alpine, and Alpine sends me back to pacparts. Where can I get a copy of it?


Same boat.


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

Bump ttt... Still looking. 

I found a torrent with an image file, but it's of the bin/cue variety, and without the cue file, you can't do anything with it... :/


----------



## Mercury (Mar 23, 2009)

ClownTrigger said:


> Bump ttt... Still looking.
> 
> I found a torrent with an image file, but it's of the bin/cue variety, and without the cue file, you can't do anything with it... :/


Should be possible to just rename the extention from .bin to .iso


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you have another PC, use the CD drive on that and share it out. map the drive on your slate and it will work that way too.


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

Still looking.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

If I find mine, I'll see what I can do, but I'm in the same boat at present. Not sure where I placed it years ago


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

hey guys, here's a .rar file i uploaded to google drive for anyone needing the software. I'll try to keep this file online for awhile but if the link goes dead just PM and I'll hook you up. 

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0xGLD864qKqd3BzQXZZY0tCNk0


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

reker13 said:


> hey guys, here's a .rar file i uploaded to google drive for anyone needing the software. I'll try to keep this file online for awhile but if the link goes dead just PM and I'll hook you up.


You sir, are the man. Downloaded onto my phone for now. I'll burn it to a disc tonight and make sure it works. Is it a multi-format disc? (Does it have a data track and audio tracks?)


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Just burned the disc. Definitely has the data track with the new software on there, which is good. Don't see audio tracks. How many audio tracks come on the disc?

I'm switching from AUX (something wrong due to balanced output from the HU) to speaker-level ins otherwise the audio tracks are of no concern.


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

I opened the rar and it's not an image, just a copy of the data files. Can you use imgburn or Nero to make an image so we can burn a copy with the data and audio? Imgburn is free.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

For PXE-H650/660 users, question for you. 

Have you been able to use a portable audio device in the AUX input? I tried my phone and iPod and they just don't have the juice to get decent volume. Thinking about getting:

12V Boostaroo Revolution

Seems like overkill for an AUX input, but it's killing me not having streaming BT audio or AUX in for this car (and no, long story, but it's over $1000 to replace the stock HU)


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

You have to turn up the volume on the pxe with the remote. The default is really low.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got the unit maxed so I can use steering wheel controls. Has been for several years. Think mine might not be working right? AUX input is pretty much maxed, too.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Due to request, I'm posting another format of the Alpine PXE-H650 and PXE-H660 software. This time the data plus audio not just the data file in a .rar format. This is a (.bin and .que) Using power iso v4. Nero or other programs should be able to read/write it. If so, you have a perfect copy of the original. If not, PM me and I'll do my best to accommodate you. 

This image shows 2 sessions 1 is data and the other 1 is audio. 332meg and 107.8meg. Therefore, this is a true image file of the original disk. My copy says "PXE-H660 Setup Disk V2.2.9"

Alpine should really have this on their website. Guess they are more concerned with piracy of their outdated software than supporting legitimate H650/H660 customers. So, I'll post the following: (.cue and .bin files)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0xGLD864qKqd2JJeHJWc1R2SUU/edit

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0xGLD864qKqSkFfM2JiVXU3WXc/edit

Hope this helps anyone who has misplaced their original disk!


----------



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesssssss! Many thanks sir.


----------



## raymanmb (May 23, 2013)

Thank god! I find the software for long long time, could you share it again? the link is dead, I need it so much, thank you so much!


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got the 650 disc but when I install it the only options in the software are the PXA-H100 and 9887. Did I do something wrong? Also even with everything hooked up I get the "Open port Error". Thanks for the help gang.


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

That means that's not the correct disc


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

82801BA said:


> That means that's not the correct disc


Any idea where to obtain?


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Found a torrent and got it. Just having a little trouble getting the calibration to work out.


----------



## n0nsense (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi to all! I also misplaced my original CD, can someone please point me to where I can download this CD? My system needs to be re-calibrated and I can't find this CD!

Many, many thanks!

Best,

~ja


----------



## olivera.c87 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi dude how are you? I scratched my cd and now i changed my car battery seems my h650 lost it settings. Now i need the cd and i cant use it. Can you give me a hand? i tried downloading your files but they expired. I know it is a pain but i will thank you a lot if you help me, right now my pxe is a dead box.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

update: received several PM asking to upload the files again. Sorry, I cleaned up my google drive and deleted the files by mistake. Sold my 660 and no longer have the disc. Sorry 



reker13 said:


> Due to request, I'm posting another format of the Alpine PXE-H650 and PXE-H660 software. This time the data plus audio not just the data file in a .rar format. This is a (.bin and .que) Using power iso v4. Nero or other programs should be able to read/write it. If so, you have a perfect copy of the original. If not, PM me and I'll do my best to accommodate you.
> 
> This image shows 2 sessions 1 is data and the other 1 is audio. 332meg and 107.8meg. Therefore, this is a true image file of the original disk. My copy says "PXE-H660 Setup Disk V2.2.9"
> 
> ...


----------



## 94civiceg (May 29, 2011)

Try FTP.alpine-usa.com

Login:techsupport

Password:alpineplayon



using windows explorer press view and select FTP site in Windows Explorer.


----------



## starfox5194 (Aug 1, 2013)

94civiceg

you are a great man. Thanks!


----------



## 94civiceg (May 29, 2011)

starfox5194 said:


> 94civiceg
> 
> you are a great man. Thanks!


Hopefully u found what u need there..


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

94civiceg said:


> Hopefully u found what u need there..


his 94civigeg and all,

ok first thanks to everyone on this site for graciously sharing all their knowledge...!

this migt be a stupid question: lost my cd and from all the info on this thread i got a torrent downloaded (PXE-H660 SETUP 2.2.9.BIN).

Now i've tried to extract/burn this but so far no luck... Most software is saying that this is not a cd image.

What I've tried so far:


burning w/ CDBurnerXP, MagicISO
converting to ISO and burn w/ winbin2iso, acetone (in linux)

what am I doing wrong?

thanks!


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

https://mega.co.nz/#fm/FNoCzBqY

here's a temporary upload from the pxe-h600 disk.. hopefully it helps ?


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

hi steppinrazer,

thanks!! however, it asked that I create an account and after that I can only see my own (empty) account...

am i doing something wrong, or do yu need to share something?


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

from the PCworld article:
Mega: Hands-on with the encrypted cloud storage service | PCWorld


For someone to access this file, they will need both the file's URL and the key. Mega warns that if the secret key is exposed, anyone can access and download your file. If you are concerned about keeping your files private, Mega suggests you should not share the key through insecure channels such as plain email.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

try this

https://mega.co.nz/#F!1ZxjwA7T!oz_vvrUL22b_ixFcY0L9ew


----------



## gt6334a (Sep 9, 2010)

i just downloaded this an hour ago. was concerned that it's only about 50 Mb as opposed to the 400+ Mb CD..

clicked on the msi and it installed and I just took it to the car and hooked it up. it seemed to work fine!


thanks buddy!


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

glad it worked out..

Best of luck with Imprint 

edit: if i recall there was several audio tracks on the disk which contributed to the file size


----------



## giskard (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Could someone tell me what the latest IMPRINT software version is for the H650 and H660? I need to tune one of each.

I also tried downloading the mega.co.nz link posted by steppinrazer but after downloading the zip file, I got the message "Archive-44a.cip may harm your browsing experience, so Chrome has blocked it."

Lastly, I did a rough laptop tune on an H660 using the software in the CD, with a 5-channel setup (2-way fronts, single sub channel), and I couldn't get it to do separate time-alignment for the mids and the tweets. It would only have a time alignment number for the front left, right, and sub. How do I do this>

Thanks.


----------



## Franck (Sep 15, 2016)

im interrest to have this file plz


----------

